# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Polyurethane - one-pack vs two-pack?

## Hattaa

Hello! 
I have been ringing around for quotes to sand and polish our 120 year old baltic pine timber floors - which are actually in very good condition considering they have not been polished for at least seven years. I am finding that there are different rates ($25-35 per sqm) and different products being used. I'm confused! 
1) Is oil-based polyurethane the most durable product?
2) What is the difference between one-pack and two-pack polyurethane? 
Thanks for your help!  :Smilie:

----------


## Dusty

Your confused :Confused:  You wanna try being one of us poor blokes using the stuff :Confused:  
Almost every flooring contractor has his preferred finish - that one finish that goes on without any grief, looks fabulous and showcases our fine sanding work and provides our customers with the very best of durability, along with ease of care. 
For me, that product is Two Pac polyurethane. I reckon it's the duck's nuts. 
But, as I said earlier, each contractor will have his favorite product and application method. 
Single pac is simply a polyurethane that is poured straight out of the can without any need to mix with anything else. Just pour and coat.  
Whereas with the two pac polyurethanes it's a case of mixing part A (plastic) with part B (hardener) prior to applying it to your floor. This creates more waste, as once the parts are mixed it begins to go off (harden) therefore any excess after coating has to be thrown out.   
Although, they're not supposed to, many floor sanders sneakily pour the left-over single pac back into the can when they have finished coating a floor. I know it seems like they're saving a couple of bucks, but it's simply false economy, as this practice leads to many problems and issues further down the track, costing both time and money. Yet, they still never learn.

----------


## Christopher_940

whats rong with pouring back single pack dusty we do it but we always use a new drum for final coat we always cut it back well we run a screnn over the floor after 100 paper  before we coat and use same screen for cut back so it has plenty of bite to it

----------


## Andy T

Dusty - have you ever had any problems with edge bonding when using either one pac or two pack poly on solid overlay floors glued to a concrete slab?

----------


## FloorDoctor

> Hello! 
> I have been ringing around for quotes to sand and polish our 120 year old baltic pine timber floors - which are actually in very good condition considering they have not been polished for at least seven years. I am finding that there are different rates ($25-35 per sqm) and different products being used. I'm confused! 
> 1) Is oil-based polyurethane the most durable product?
> 2) What is the difference between one-pack and two-pack polyurethane? 
> Thanks for your help!

  Waterborne polyurethane Laquers are predominatly the main products used in Europe and UK, The reason being they are less toxic, very little smell, dry with in a couple of hours and very durable. 
Single pack is a good product used mainly for the domestic marked where traffic is medium such as in your living area or bedroom. 
2 pack products are used in commercial area,a such as pubs , shops, sports hall where traffic is considerably higher volume and the floors take a lot more punishment
.
All waterborne products should have 3 coats and this should give many years of service. 
Oil based products tend to need more maintenance and be recoated much sooner then waterborne polyurethanes. 
Hopes this answers your questions 
FloorDoctor

----------


## brisand

> Waterborne polyurethane Laquers are predominatly the main products used in Europe and UK, The reason being they are less toxic, very little smell, dry with in a couple of hours and very durable. 
> Single pack is a good product used mainly for the domestic marked where traffic is medium such as in your living area or bedroom. 
> 2 pack products are used in commercial area,a such as pubs , shops, sports hall where traffic is considerably higher volume and the floors take a lot more punishment
> .
> All waterborne products should have 3 coats and this should give many years of service. 
> Oil based products tend to need more maintenance and be recoated much sooner then waterborne polyurethanes. 
> Hopes this answers your questions 
> FloorDoctor

  I have a new  ( 8 months old parquetry) Sydney blue gum floor laid on concrete floor, it had 3 coats of polyurethane applied, but now after 8 months the main tracking areas such as kitchen and walkways are showing a lot of ware marks, what could you suggest.

----------

